# Neu und doch nicht ganz neu



## Holzkoepfle (13 Nov. 2009)

Hallo Leuts

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für's gelungene Board.
Ich hab' mich hier Anfang des Jahres schonmal als "Holzkopf" registriert.
Leider kam mir zwischenzeitlich ein abgerauchtes Motherboard dazwischen, so daß mir die meisten Zugangsdaten verlorengingen.
Ich bin auch in anderen Boards aktiv und hätte natürlich gern einen einheitlichen Benutzernamen.

Deshalb, bevor ich anfange zu posten, meine Frage, ob es möglich ist, den Benutzernamen "Holzkopf" wieder zu bekommen (Ich weiß nicht mehr unter welcher emeiladresse ich mich damals registriert habe und an das Passwort kann ich mich auch nicht mehr erinnern.

Falls es irgendwie geht, wär's toll, wenn nicht, dann bleib ich halt "Holzkoepfle".

Viele Grüße Holzkopf


----------



## Tokko (13 Nov. 2009)

So...

Holzkoepfle ist nun wieder Holzkopf.lol6

Dann sage ich nochmal willkommen auf Celebboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern, posten, saugen .....

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Holzkopf (13 Nov. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> So...
> 
> Holzkoepfle ist nun wieder Holzkopf.lol6
> 
> ...



Dankeschön für die schnelle Bedienung.:thumbup:

Werde gleichmal anfangen zu posten,

Gruß
Holzkopf


----------



## Crash (13 Nov. 2009)

Dann von mir auch ein 

 Holzkopf und viel Spass hier :thumbup:


----------



## General (13 Nov. 2009)

Holzkopf und weiterhin viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Trivium (14 Nov. 2009)

*Willkommen  ! *

*Viel Spaß! *​


----------



## Katzun (14 Nov. 2009)

welcome back!


----------

